# how many days???



## elvis332 (Dec 29, 2007)

ok so i know i have a pregnate molly now when do you guys geuss it will give birth how long does it take?????


----------



## sneasle (Jun 25, 2008)

google.com is your friend. Consider using it and the forum search because I am positive this didn't need a new thread started.

I'm not sure, it would depend on how long she has been fat. For some reason I have 2 weeks in my head.


----------



## ivwarrior (Jul 27, 2008)

I Google'd it, and the page I read said typically about a month.


----------



## elvis332 (Dec 29, 2007)

ok tanks for advise


----------



## COM (Mar 15, 2008)

It depends on a lot of factors, mainly temperature. I'd say it is usually about three weeks or so.


----------



## elvis332 (Dec 29, 2007)

she has been fat for about a week will she get fatter


----------



## sneasle (Jun 25, 2008)

yup, lots fatter until right before she pops.


----------



## welchrock (Jan 4, 2008)

It's probably dropsy, not a pregnancy.


----------



## elvis332 (Dec 29, 2007)

whats dropsy


----------



## sneasle (Jun 25, 2008)

www.google.com


----------



## elvis332 (Dec 29, 2007)

okokokokokok


----------



## elvis332 (Dec 29, 2007)

wow ok i searched that i saw some pictures my fish does not look like that


----------

